# Functional Candle Rubik's Cube



## Tony Fisher (Feb 3, 2018)

Just me trying not to burn my hands while turning a burning candle Rubik's Cube. The cube is similar to my ice cube and is around 95% wax. Solve to follow later.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2018)

I think I see where this is going now. The earth cube shouldn't be too much of a challenge, but I'm really curious how you're going to do the air cube.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 3, 2018)

That's lit


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> but I'm really curious how you're going to do the air cube.



Aerogel


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Aerogel


Wow, that's some really cool stuff. Tony, I think you'll have to admit this is at least a quite intriguing idea? 

Edit: While it certainly wouldn't be cheap, it does look like it might be somewhat within your price range, if this is of a grade that would work? (Not sure if it is, though...)
http://www.buyaerogel.com/product/block/


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 9, 2018)

I now have a full solve video up. I managed to keep one cubie burning for the entire time. As usual I am using my own method which in normal circumstances takes about a minute these days. 
I guess I could have put this in the UWR thread.


----------

